

Warrantless Vaginal Searches Conducted By Texas Police - r0h1n
http://benswann.com/warrantless-vaginal-searches-conducted-by-texas-police/

======
ballard
This one raped a 19-yo girl while on duty, and he did it before:

[http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=21010823](http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=21010823)

[http://rt.com/usa/taxas-cop-rap-arrest-281/](http://rt.com/usa/taxas-cop-rap-
arrest-281/)

Also, the NM woman billed $5k for cavity searches:

[http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/12/20/n-m-woman-
billed-5000-...](http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/12/20/n-m-woman-
billed-5000-after-cops-order-warrantless-redundant-cavity-searches/)

